# How many red belly Piranhas?



## mike45 (May 31, 2004)

I just aquired a 125 gallon tank from a friend of a friend.







I want a large shoal of agressive red bellys to show off to my friends. How many could I put in there? I was planning on cycling it with feeders or something first.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

6 to 7 of them


----------



## romano66 (Jul 14, 2004)

well in a 125 gallon you could probabbly squeez oh id say 6 rbp maybe 7 if its long the rule is 20 gallons per fish and you could probablly cycle it with the rbp there hardy fish.


----------



## mike45 (May 31, 2004)

im not risking RBPS to cycle a tank, thats just cruel


----------



## romano66 (Jul 14, 2004)

no ive done it before because i had cloudy water once so i did a 100% water change and it got rid of the cloudy water and it recycled on accident and my rbps are fine they swim eat


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

romano66 said:


> well in a 125 gallon you could probabbly squeez oh id say 6 rbp maybe 7 if its long the rule is 20 gallons per fish and you could probablly cycle it with the rbp there hardy fish.










dude what are u saying...cycle the 125 with your Ps









uhh i have kept piranha for about 4 years now...so i do know enough info that doing that isnt a good idea....i know other members here will agree with me on this,DO NOT CYCLE your 125 with your Ps!!

Roman66 in a NooBie and doesent know what he is talking about !!

anyways yea u can put in 6-7 i myself have 5 in my 125 so they got all the space to grow and swim ...they still fight alot tho establishing the pekin order


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

about 6


----------



## romano66 (Jul 14, 2004)

dude i did it with my 200 gallon and i didnt lose one rbp


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

id go with 8 reds in a 125g, u can cycle ur tank with whatever kind of fish u want its ur money spend it how u want.


----------



## romano66 (Jul 14, 2004)

and also ive been keeping piranha for about 6 years


----------



## mike45 (May 31, 2004)

im cycling it with feeders


----------



## romano66 (Jul 14, 2004)

alright its your tank in my honest opininon id cycle with the piranha never lost one in my 6 years of piranha keeping


----------



## mike45 (May 31, 2004)

I've seen you at a nother site, you said your age was 14, your birthday May 12, 1990. Now this would have to mean you have been keeping piranhas since you were 8?!?!?

I think your a lier and a fraud whos trying to screw me over.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

all this talk about cycling your tanks with P's ......








Nonsense


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

does it make a difference.


----------



## romano66 (Jul 14, 2004)

mike45 said:


> I've seen you at a nother site, you said your age was 14, your birthday May 12, 1990. Now this would have to mean you have been keeping piranhas since you were 8?!?!?
> 
> I think your a lier and a fraud whos trying to screw me over.


 well i herd your birthday was on june 29,1990 and you have a warning level at 75% what aree you some sort of troll??


----------



## romano66 (Jul 14, 2004)

SerraNBAPygo said:


> does it make a difference.


 no it doesnt its still 6 years and i was born on februar 7, 1984 and keeping them since 1998


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

SerraNBAPygo said:


> does it make a difference.


Yes it does







, It destroys them internally , the things you cant see







. Cycling is one of the most IMPORTANT things you can do for your fish .
Come on guys , i thought you loved your fish ?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> SerraNBAPygo said:
> 
> 
> > does it make a difference.
> ...

























Something feeders are actually good for.....


----------



## romano66 (Jul 14, 2004)

i do i have one 200 gallon tank when i didnt know what i was doing in the beginning i knew about cycling but i accidentally recycled but they turned out fine so i dont see the problem


----------



## mike45 (May 31, 2004)

Romano66 is the same person as Lougotzz, I know him personally. End of story if you dont know what he did just search.


----------



## romano66 (Jul 14, 2004)

no im not


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Bye bye you two









You spammed our board once...then went to CM...then came back. So long for good


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

7 pygos when its cycled


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Bye bye you two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looked like they were bickering like some cranky bagers :laugh:

but it you can still see this buddy i would only do 5 in a 125 all terns, the best lookin in my opinion

or all caribe. i say only 5 cause then you can really hook up some nice lookin decor and

they still have plenty of room for life


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Bye bye you two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You go girl


----------



## redbellied1 (Aug 3, 2004)

I agree with Mr. freez i would only do 5 in the tank peace homey good luck!


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

I'd go with five in 125 gal.


----------



## S. Nattereri (May 4, 2004)

I currently have a 125Gallon, for about 4 months now, raise my 10 reds from small button size. Now they are 5" big and very aggressive, so aggressive that they are down to 8 now. 
I say get around 10 small size P's. So when they start doing the cannibalism crap, you will have still enough shoal left. If they all survive, and starts to get cramp. Im sure one your friends will buy some big Piranhas.
They will hit to 7"-8" in a year, after that its like an inch every year till like 10" to 12" max size. I say thats a very long time and plenty of time to enjoy a good size shoal of aggressive P's.
Its more fun to watch a good size shaol than just a few, the more the better, especially at feeding frenzies!


----------



## roo (May 28, 2004)

what is CM?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

roo said:


> what is CM?


 Cichlid Madness forum


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

hey im wondering if those two guys are the same person??

maybe shold check the ips...

Gs karen on the call


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

S. Nattereri said:


> I currently have a 125Gallon, for about 4 months now, raise my 10 reds from small button size. Now they are 5" big and very aggressive, so aggressive that they are down to 8 now.
> I say get around 10 small size P's. So when they start doing the cannibalism crap, you will have still enough shoal left. If they all survive, and starts to get cramp. Im sure one your friends will buy some big Piranhas.
> They will hit to 7"-8" in a year, after that its like an inch every year till like 10" to 12" max size. I say thats a very long time and plenty of time to enjoy a good size shoal of aggressive P's.
> Its more fun to watch a good size shaol than just a few, the more the better, especially at feeding frenzies!


 if you start out with an amount that will comfortablely fit for life i think theres much less

chance of cannibalism.

and the frenzy shouldnt be to only reason you keep ranas


----------



## S. Nattereri (May 4, 2004)

Cannibalism is something no one can predict, you could have 2, 3 Piranhas and still it could happen. Take instance Holloywood had like 35 med. size Piranhas all cramp in a 135Gallon and "NO cannibalism" had happen and he had done it several times w/ different species. His piranhas does not even have bodily damage from fights, etc.
What Im saying is 125Gallon (6'x18"x21") is a pretty good size tank. And a lot of enthusiast keep a small shoal to get ready when they are max size 10" to 12". Which wont happen for another 4 to 6 year. The 20Gallon per fish rule is a great idea, but the Piranha wont grow overnight to need that 20Gallon fish rule. 
Its just me, I worry about things when it happen and I still think 4 to 6 years is such a long time and many possibilities could happen then.
just my 2c


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Up to 7...







!


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

push your luck!! go with 10


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

fiveo93 said:


> push your luck!! go with 10


 no way jose i say just five of the same type of pygo









and i still ssay that they wont cannibalise if they got plenty of room

and i still think hollywood got lucky or a sh*t load of dedication that most dont have


----------



## S. Nattereri (May 4, 2004)

5 Adult size, Yes, maybe 6 or 7 adult Piranhas. But a baby or juvi P's will look lost on that big of a tank.

I have 8 right now, but it seems like there is one that is just a little bit smaller than the rest, and gets pick on all the time. Possibly next on the picking order. I wont be surprise, if Im down to 7 Piranhas pretty soon.


----------

